# Why do I always get started on?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Last week I got put in a headlock on the dance floor for no reason, and last night someone said he will "punch my big nose" because he thought I was laughing at him. That hurt me because I don't even think my nose is big. Spent about 23 minutes inspecting my nose in the mirror when I got home.

Can't a man enjoy a drink without the fear of being ambushed? What am I doing to provoke such attacks? I must have a punchable face.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

in, thread of the year, subbed. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe jealous of your dance moves?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It could be because you are so ugly your face offends people


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Donno maybe something down to attitude or something I find I can't go a day without atleast one person staring at me for god knows how long like u ust to do in school bog people out what ever its called thought the case would off warn off 10 years later


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You must have a punchable face, you definitely come across as punchable on the Internet


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just ignore them mate. I agree with you though, always trouble now when you go out

Either walk away and dont get involved or just punch them in nose before they even get the chance.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont know do you come across as a bit of a Muppet ???


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Has Dingo hacked L Man's account :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Were you trying to pay for your drink with a cheque?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Its because you pull all the ladies with your 5 steps to sex!!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Or because you stand by the bar with your arms on your side stopping people from getting a drink

Or because you give their gf's a double wink

Or because you have a mono brow

Or because you were laughing at him


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)




----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

might be a lot of homophobes in your town maybe?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

You're like a modern day Adrian Mole.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> You must have a punchable face, you definitely come across as punchable on the Internet


Thanks hotdog.



Ballin said:


> Has Dingo hacked L Man's account :confused1:


Lol I'm being serious mate.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Last week I got put in a headlock on the dance floor for no reason, and last night someone said he will "punch my big nose" because he thought I was laughing at him. That hurt me because I don't even think my nose is big. Spent about 23 minutes inspecting my nose in the mirror when I got home.
> 
> Can't a man enjoy a drink without the fear of being ambushed? What am I doing to provoke such attacks? I must have a punchable face.


Sorry bro, i blame myself as i put this on your back a few months ago..


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Maybe you just look like a cnut


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Has Dingo hacked L Man's account :confused1:


Dunno, but this clown has certainly taken over Dingo's mantel of being a prize clown of the non-lifting variety.

And just for the record, I'd fcuking knock you into next week if you act even remotely the same in real life as you do on here.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Were you trying to pay for your drink with a cheque?


Hahaha Class


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Maybe you just look like a cnut


I'm a nice person. Maybe they feel threatened by my presence mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

This stuff seems to happen all too often to you, maybe it's time to accept you're a willy.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> Dunno, but this clown has certainly taken over Dingo's mantel of being a prize clown of the non-lifting variety.
> 
> And just for the record, I'd fcuking knock you into next week if you act even remotely the same in real life as you do on here.


What!?

Do you apply the same attitude when you're working the doors?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you make me soooo mad


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> Dunno, but this clown has certainly taken over Dingo's mantel of being a prize clown of the non-lifting variety.
> 
> And just for the record, I'd fcuking knock you into next week if you act even remotely the same in real life as you do on here.


You sound like a jolly nice chap.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hang on, how did you even let someone put you in a headlock? Sounds to me you either need to find a new venue to hang out, find a group of people with someone who's "solid" or maybe something like this?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I'm a nice person. Maybe they feel threatened by my presence mate.


Nah


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

You're probably better off sitting in doors with a paper bag over your head.

With a bit of masking tape over your gob.

And stay away from the PC.

Contact with other people is obviously not for you.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> What!?
> 
> Do you apply the same attitude when you're working the doors?


Not with the majority of people, of course not, that would be ridiculous.

But with thoroughly annoying cnuts, yes.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm a nice person. Maybe they feel threatened by my presence mate.


Lol that's what you think though....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> You sound like a jolly nice chap.


Funnily enough I am, I just can't stand annoying, attention seeking [email protected]


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> Funnily enough I am, I just can't stand annoying, attention seeking [email protected]


You seem like a very angry individual tbh.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe if ur werent so small......


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> You're probably better off sitting in doors with a paper bag over your head.
> 
> With a bit of masking tape over your gob.
> 
> ...


Haha shut up cheese. I'll fvcking grate you and sprinkle you on my jacket potato with beans.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> You seem like a very angry individual tbh.


Please refer to my previous post.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> Funnily enough I am, I just can't stand annoying, attention seeking [email protected]


Says someone showing off their muscles in your avatar :whistling:

Personally I'm always nice to bouncers and everyone else, mutual respect is how I like to play it.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You'd be better off posting this sh!t at BB.com

Doesn't go down well on here


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> Funnily enough I am, I just can't stand annoying, attention seeking [email protected]


Oh I think we've all got a little annoying attention seeking **** inside us. not all the time of course, that would be painful and lead to irritation of the skin.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

This thread is hilarious :thumb:

I love how supportive we all are. :whistling:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha shut up cheese. I'll fvcking grate you and sprinkle you on my jacket potato with beans.


There's gratitude for you.

I'm only thinking of your best interests.

Take my advice. But don't thank me. I look upon it as a public service to assist the ugly and unlikeable.

PS. Too many carbs.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> Please refer to my previous post.


I'm not a cvnt though. If I come across as one on here then well, that isn't my intentions. I reckon if we met in real life we'd get on. Although I'd be on edge - waiting for you to start throwing jabs (based on your tone in this thread).


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its jealousy mate.

your the guy that every woman wants to be with and every man wants to be.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Haha shut up cheese. I'll fvcking grate you and sprinkle you on my jacket potato with beans.


Kinky.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Says someone showing off their muscles in your avatar :whistling:


*looks at Magnum26's avatar, and shakes head in disbelief*

What are you looking for? Sympathy?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> You sound like a jolly nice chap.


It's not his fault- he has the angry black man gene.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I'm not a cvnt though. If I come across as one on here then well, that isn't my intentions. I reckon if we met in real life we'd get on. Although I'd be on edge - waiting for you to start throwing jabs (based on your tone in this thread).


Don't worry mate, just watch this before you go:






i got your back bro


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I reckon Lman has got to be a troll.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> You'd be better off posting this sh!t at BB.com
> 
> Doesn't go down well on here


Funny. If someone like Milky posted a thread on the same issue he'd get genuine responses.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I reckon Lman has got to be a troll.


100% not on this forum mate. I just post real life experiences on here - which must come across as unbelievable to some :S


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> *looks at Magnum26's avatar, and shakes head in disbelief*
> 
> What are you looking for? Sympathy?


Tips?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Funny. If someone like Milky posted a thread on the same issue he'd get genuine responses.


True. But Milky doesn't have a big nose.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Funny. If someone like Milky posted a thread on the same issue he'd get genuine responses.


Lets be honest you are probably a cock. I used to go out constantly and its very rare someone just starts something for no reason at all so you must be doing something to start it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Tips?


eat


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

tbh you should just stop being so nosey


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Funny. If someone like Milky posted a thread on the same issue he'd get genuine responses.


Maybe. But milky lifts

Do you even lift bro? Or you just here for da banter


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Lets be honest you are probably a cock. I used to go out constantly and its very rare someone just starts something for no reason at all so you must be doing something to start it.


Even my mates wonder why I attract trouble. I honestly don't do anything that would come across as being ****.

It's more of a recent thing though.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

kingdale said:


> eat


I knew I was doing something wrong, does this also involve breathing? :stupid:


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you have your whey shaker with you? You should of waved it in their face and and warned them not to make you drink it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Maybe. But milky lifts
> 
> Do you even lift bro? Or you just here for da banter


Lol I have a journal on here. I even PMd you for PCT advice. Yeah I lift but I'm not big enough to put in the same rank as the elite on here.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Even my mates wonder why I attract trouble. I honestly don't do anything that would come across as being ****.
> 
> It's more of a recent thing though.


As I don't really know what you look like I can't comment but maybe a change of haircut or something to make you seem less of a threat?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> True. But Milky doesn't have a big nose.


Hmmmm im not so sure, have you ever seen him sideways on?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

maybe its because you look like a victim , if you look easy prey then you are going to get your hair ruffled.

to be honest you do come over as a bit of a beta on the board , even putting this thread up should tell you that. Put the same thread on mens health forum or comsopolitans. Who knows , you might even score a chick that way , she just wont let you **** her for a good 6 months ..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lol I have a journal on here. I even PMd you for PCT advice. Yeah I lift but I'm not big enough to put in the same rank as the elite on here.


I'm just fukcing around dude!

Take no notice


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Even my mates wonder why I attract trouble. I honestly don't do anything that would come across as being ****.
> 
> It's more of a recent thing though.


oh shut up you attention seeking whore

you must do something wrong, or it wouldnt happen simple as that


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> oh shut up you attention seeking whore
> 
> you must do something wrong, or it wouldnt happen simple as that


How the fvck am I attention seeking!?

If I was doing something wrong then I'd accept it.

You're angry too. Christ. Chill out people it's Friday!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> How the fvck am I attention seeking!?
> 
> If I was doing something wrong then I'd accept it.
> 
> You're angry too. Christ. Chill out people it's Friday!





The L Man said:


> *WHY DO I ALWAYS GET STARTED ON*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


OOOOOO let me think why


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> OOOOOO let me think why


Lol you consider this thread attention seeking? ok.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there a full moon ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

On another note I'm buzzing for McDonalds later.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Try going to clubs where people take drugs rather than drink. Sniffed up people are friendly drunk people start thinking they are solid.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Try going to clubs where people take drugs rather than drink. Sniffed up people are friendly drunk people start thinking they are solid.


I don't do drugs mate. Only ever smoked weed.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Last week I got put in a headlock on the dance floor for no reason, and last night someone said he will "punch my big nose" because he thought I was laughing at him. That hurt me because I don't even think my nose is big. Spent about 23 minutes inspecting my nose in the mirror when I got home.
> 
> Can't a man enjoy a drink without the fear of being ambushed? What am I doing to provoke such attacks? I must have a punchable face.


even if this aint real i still find it funny :lol:

we talked about me being your wingman a couple of days ago, im still up for it but you can fight your own battles!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shave your head mate, not only will people leave you alone, but you can effortlessly slip out of any headlock


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol its real. Who wants to see some sly pics from last night?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shave your head mate, not only will people leave you alone, but you can effortlessly slip out of any headlock


I would look terrible with a shaved head. Wish I could pull it off tbh.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I don't do drugs mate. Only ever smoked weed.


You dont have to take drugs you can still just drink there but usually druggie clubs have much friendlier people i have found.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol its real. Who wants to see some sly pics from last night?


Come on then lets see why people want to beat the sh!t out of you.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Come on then lets see why people want to beat the sh!t out of you.


I'm not posting my face up. I just got snaps of some people I was with. They're a state.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldnt worry about it some people are dicks and start on people for no reason. You maybe look smug or something.

Or toughen up a bit. If someone put me in a headlock or said they wanted to punch me i would fcuking drive them. Dont take **** from people especially since they dislike you for no appartent reason.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm not posting my face up. I just got snaps of some people I was with. They're a state.


whats the point then...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe they start on you because you're a spaz....


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm not posting my face up. I just got snaps of some people I was with. They're a state.


Lol I don't see the point in drinking heavily, 1-2 does me fine.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> even if this aint real i still find it funny :lol:
> 
> we talked about me being your wingman a couple of days ago, im still up for it but you can fight your own battles!


L Man vs African Queen....you couldn't make this **** up.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Lol I don't see the point in drinking heavily, 1-2 does me fine.


2 for 1 last night. Double vodka redbull. Felt proper sick.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> whats the point then...


Privacy Act 1993.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> 2 for 1 last night. Double vodka redbull. Felt proper sick.


Dude seriously why do it to yourself, I take it if you were sober you could "handle" yourself? Or is that not the case?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I am with Lman here i dont see the point in going out and being soba.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Tips?


Here's 2:

Eat and train.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Privacy Act 1993.


this is probably why people want to punch you... cause you seem to just constantly chat sh!te.

'people always want to hit me'

'wanna see some photos of last night?'

'not of my face, just who i was with'

why?

'privacy act'

wtf? whats the point of even speaking, you talk just to get reactions


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

You are socially retarded. Just typing makes you come across as a prat, j know a few people near me who are similar to you.

You get bullied by random people, tone everything down and keep yourself to yourself .


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I feel like punching you and i dont know you either.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

picsornoenormoushooter


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

every firday afternoon should have an L-man thread!

keep up the good work fella!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> Here's 2:
> 
> Eat and train.


I do both of those, 3 meals a day 3000 calories, train 4 times a week 45 mins weights as heavy as I can (no spotter), 15 mins cardio.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> I do both of those, 3 meals a day 3000 calories, train 4 times a week 45 mins weights as heavy as I can (no spotter), 15 mins cardio.


Then what you're doing is right.

Keep it up


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> Then what you're doing is right.
> 
> Keep it up


Thanks :thumbup1:

Hoping in another two years I'll actually have a decent shape. Haven't really changed much from my avatar pic that was taken last year. :thumbdown:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Thanks :thumbup1:
> 
> Hoping in another two years I'll actually have a decent shape. Haven't really changed much from my avatar pic that was taken last year. :thumbdown:


eat 3500 calories then


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You must have a punchable face, you definitely come across as punchable on the Internet


I think it's the eyebrows 

oh and the hair - looks like a divot from playing golf

your threads make me laugh though L man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> this is probably why people want to punch you... cause you seem to just constantly chat sh!te.
> 
> 'people always want to hit me'
> 
> ...


Lmao I love how the privacy act comment rustled you. It wasn't to be taken seriously you boring tit!



supermancss said:


> You are socially retarded. Just typing makes you come across as a prat, j know a few people near me who are similar to you.
> 
> You get bullied by random people, tone everything down and keep yourself to yourself .


ok


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

kingdale said:


> eat 3500 calories then


I was just about to say the same thing


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Dude seriously why do it to yourself, I take it if you were sober you could "handle" yourself? Or is that not the case?


I'm not a bad drunk tbh.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> I was just about to say the same thing


great minds think alike


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The L Man said:


> On another note I'm buzzing for McDonalds later.


Even Ronald will punch you in the face...


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> I was just about to say the same thing


Lol. I'm cutting at the moment as getting married in September, then it'll be 3500 calories here I come! :thumb:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm not a bad drunk tbh.


Except for the fact you got locked in a headlock...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Except for the fact you got locked in a headlock...


I must have irritated him. Not on purpose though.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Last week I got put in a headlock on the dance floor for no reason, and last night someone said he will "punch my big nose" because he thought I was laughing at him. That hurt me because I don't even think my nose is big. Spent about 23 minutes inspecting my nose in the mirror when I got home.
> 
> Can't a man enjoy a drink without the fear of being ambushed? What am I doing to provoke such attacks? I must have a punchable face.


Troll, you've even admitted to trolling on bb.com, why would you be any different here.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I must have irritated him. Not on purpose though.


Speaking with a MA background if anyone had tried to put me in a headlock I would have knock them the f**k out.

Didn't I hear someone mention you're a bouncer?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Troll, you've even admitted to trolling on bb.com, why would you be any different here.


Because I use this site seriously for training etc. Hand on heart not trolling.



Magnum26 said:


> Speaking with a MA background if anyone had tried to put me in a headlock I would have knock them the f**k out.
> 
> Didn't I hear someone mention you're a bouncer?


Lol no I'm not a bouncer mate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Speaking with a MA background if anyone had tried to put me in a headlock I would have knock them the f**k out.
> 
> Didn't I hear someone mention you're a bouncer?


Do you wear tapout T-shirts?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You seem like a very angry individual tbh.


And don't start getting racist with @Dux he was born with his condition!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Because I use this site seriously for training etc. Hand on heart not trolling.
> 
> Lol no I'm not a bouncer mate.


What do you do for a living?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Do you wear tapout T-shirts?


Lol tapout's for girls


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> What do you do for a living?


Engineering department. Spend most of my time on the comp though. It's boring.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Speaking with a MA background if anyone had tried to put me in a headlock *I would have knock them the f**k out*.
> 
> Didn't I hear someone mention you're a bouncer?


not until your baw deep in your 3500cals u wont


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Too be fair i avoid the clubs too many drunk idiots who cant hold there drink who shouldn't be served any more but that's how they make there money. And usually the doormen are too busy getting it on with the ladys and then go for the throw the drunk guy through the doors instead of escorting the poor fool outside. i wont tar all the doormen with the same brush but far too many dont keep an eye on whats occuring.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Engineering department. Spend most of my time on the comp though. It's boring.


Go take some MA classes of some kind then people will think twice about trying something the next time. :whistling:

That or all the people training you can properly kick the sh!t out of you so in a club won't feel as bad.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lmao I love how the privacy act comment rustled you. It wasn't to be taken seriously you boring tit!


it didnt rustle me, its just pointless.. like everything you have said is pointless and you just proved my point. you just say stuff, hoping to get a reaction......


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Engineering department. *Spend most of my time on the comp though. It's boring.*


and oh look it all comes down to this, hence why you talk so much crap on here hoping to get reactions all the time - you have nothing better to do!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> not until your baw deep in your 3500cals u wont


Haha at least I'd have a go though, unlike some @L man :whistling:

I've dropped guys twice my size, it's not the size that counts it's how you hit them :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> it didnt rustle me, its just pointless.. like everything you have said is pointless and you just proved my point. you just say stuff, hoping to get a reaction......


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


You sure they are your mates and not your brothers, you all look very similar.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Haha at least I'd have a go though, unlike some @L man :whistling:
> 
> I've dropped guys twice my size, it's not the size that counts it's how you hit them :laugh:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:



> You sure they are your mates and not your brothers, you all look very similar.


Must have been hot in there you're all a bit red in the face.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

kingdale said:


> View attachment 116538


Haha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

amigamike said:


> And usually the doormen are too busy getting it on with the ladys and then go for the throw the drunk guy through the doors instead of escorting the poor fool outside. i wont tar all the doormen with the same brush but far too many dont keep an eye on whats occuring.


Except you just did.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


and what is the point of this??????

like any of your posts/threads.. what is the point


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

You should start an self defence class then start a journal on here 'l man gets buff and tuff'


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of me, i'm the one in the stripy jumper


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> and what is the point of this??????
> 
> like any of your posts/threads.. what is the point


What's the point in anything posted here? why is the sky blue? Why is sckeane crying over such trivial things?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


Maybe its because you and your mates have red egg faces? i'd want to punch one of those too, just to see what happened.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Here's a pic of me, i'm the one in the stripy jumper
> 
> View attachment 116539


found you!!! by the table that has shoes on top of it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw thread title and knew it would be you. Seriously u need to sort ur head out


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> found you!!! by the table that has shoes on top of it.


Well done! Have a gold star


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

L Man i think you need to move on from the board, from what ive read you will be much more suited to putting rubbish posts on youtube videos, you will love it, theres thousands just like you on there.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I saw thread title and knew it would be you. Seriously u need to sort ur head out


Whys that tequila? It's only a thread. Not really a big deal is it...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Because I use this site seriously for training etc. Hand on heart not trolling.
> 
> Lol no I'm not a bouncer mate.


Well I've been out at least once every weekend for the last 7 years, in all that time I've had 1 dweeb try to pick a fight, a literal 9 stone midget who just got laughed at and nothing else. And I've certainly never been in a headlock, a fair number of thigh locks, but that's voluntary.

So either you're making it up or you are literally the most annoying guy on the planet.

Used to have somebody work for me like that. Used to think he was really cool, brown nosed everybody smug annoying face. I just wanted to punch him every time I looked at him. We opened champagne when he left, perhaps you're related?


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


Maybe the Fashion Police for that shocking jumper


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Maybe the Fashion Police for that shocking jumper


Coming from the one wearing a basketball vest. Sorry Gok Wan!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Maybe the Fashion Police for that shocking jumper


Not quite as bad as the guy in the middle with all his buttons done up.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Not quite as bad as the guy in the middle with all his buttons done up.


I ****ing hate that. Makes people look like complete gimps when they have all their buttons done up.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Not quite as bad as the guy in the middle with all his buttons done up.


Lol, just noticed that, these look like 13 year olds trying to look cool, and you seriously went out in a jumper I just know your moves didn't work last night!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Lol, just noticed that, these look like 13 year olds trying to look cool, and you seriously went out in a jumper I just know your moves didn't work last night!


Jumper/sweater whatever the term is. Got complimented on it so I don't give a fvck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Jumper/sweater whatever the term is. *Got complimented on it so I don't give a fvck*!


before he stuck u in a headlock?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

The L Man, consistently bringing 10+ page long threads to UK-M since 2010.


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah. I'm starting to sense some connection between your recent events and the publication of your 'UKM Playbook' on pulling them ladies. (Rubs his head like Columbo).

Don't let it put you off. I reckon you are on to something. :thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


can I punch the guy in the middle?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

generally only dickheads get started on .


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bit disappointed ukM thought some of you whizz kids would of edited the photo by now.

Lazy [email protected]


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Aside from all the p1ss taking you seriously need to start carrying a blade on you


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

am starting to feel sorry for this guy now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> am starting to feel sorry for this guy now


give the cnut a hug then punch his massive nose .


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> You must have a punchable face, you definitely come across as punchable on the Internet


Funny as f**k lol:lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I would look terrible with a shaved head. Wish I could pull it off tbh.


I used to have big old beiber fringe mate, I was scared of the shave too. But you can't be no skin head with a fookin beiber bonnet. Just get it done


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to always get this, but I put it down to me being skinny as f*u*ck and living in a scruffy area of Manchester. Seems the more weight I put on, the less trouble I get

During my 18-20 years I got sucker punched so many times you wouldn't believe, got a fractured cheekbone off some d*i*ckhead that I'd never met, when my mates bird asked him a few days later why he did it he said I was making him nervous or something, didn't even know the guy :lol: also getting started on was a weekendly occurrence, like I said though it's a mix of both. Never skinny cu*n*ts either that want to fight lol

Had no trouble once I turned 13+ stone, says alot


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I used to always get this, but I put it down to me being skinny as f*u*ck and living in a scruffy area of Manchester. Seems the more weight I put on, the less trouble I get
> 
> During my 18-20 years I got sucker punched so many times you wouldn't believe, got a fractured cheekbone off some d*i*ckhead that I'd never met, when my mates bird asked him a few days later why he did it he said I was making him nervous or something, didn't even know the guy :lol: also getting started on was a weekendly occurrence, like I said though it's a mix of both. Never skinny cu*n*ts either that want to fight lol
> 
> Had no trouble once I turned 13+ stone, says alot


You did! Really? That surprises me.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You did! Really? That surprises me.


F*u*ck off :lol: I'm talking about people that had never met me


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Says a lot about me finding it amusing that the likes of lman and Wilson get jumped on the regs, anyone one else partial to a beat down?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Says a lot about me finding it amusing that the likes of lman and Wilson get jumped on the regs, anyone one else partial to a beat down?


C*u*nt! If you were 9 stone I'd sucker punch you!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I aint seen 13st since I was a young teen.

I have a smug face, the sort that most people would love to punch or in some cases kick.

Back when I worked on the doors(for 12yrs), more often than not, people who didn't know better would try their luck with me.

A few managed to get one in but usually from behind but I guess you could say I always stayed on my feet and got the better deal.

It seems to be a running joke from those that know me, I am actually OK when they get to know me but until then they do think I am smug.

What would I do if someone got me in an headlock on a night out? Probably hurt the muppet if I had been drinking but if I was sober I'd probably just teach them a swift lesson.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> F*u*ck off :lol: I'm talking about people that had never met me


And im sure the people that have met you want to punch you twice


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> And im sure the people that have met you want to punch you twice


As much of a c*o*ck that you are, you probably are right for once :no:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> As much of a c*o*ck that you are, you probably are right for once :no:


im a massive cock and your still a skinny cock


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> im a massive cock and your still a skinny cock


You're a fat bald cock with bad spelling, I know which I'd rather be :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> You're a fat bald cock with bad spelling, I know which I'd rather be :lol:


awww thanks matey your not the only one that wants to be me


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In for reading later


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

**** happens I got into a fight on Wednesday all because these lads walked into a mate and tried to head but me,

All I got was a bust lip and a sore knuckle I wouldnt worry as long as I don't get stabbed


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Why do I always get started on?*

Perhaps they read your threads?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Poor L Man, taken a real kick in on this thread as well as when out!

I think anyone is at risk of being started on during a night out because bars, pubs and clubs are simply common hangouts for dickheads loaded on alcohol or charlie. All it takes is a few wanna be warriors in a big club and the karmic circle of annoyance caused is huge, and it threatens to ruin everyones night at some point.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Why don't you just try going out and acting normal.

It seems you treat every night out like some sort of mission with special ways to get women or sneaking ID cards through fences to pi55 bouncers off.

If I went out and saw you standing the with your hands on your hips, stopping anyone else getting to the bar, flashing notes around and winking "twice" at any bird that walked past then I'd probably find you a c0ck as well.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mez said:


> Why don't you just try going out and acting normal.
> 
> It seems you treat every night out like some sort of mission with special ways to get women or sneaking ID cards through fences to pi55 bouncers off.
> 
> If I went out and saw you standing the with your hands on your hips, stopping anyone else getting to the bar, flashing notes around and winking "twice" at any bird that walked past then I'd probably find you a c0ck as well.


Lmfao


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL PIIISSSSSSSSSSSSS

so you get your id chopped up, you get refused entry to a club for no reason, you got put in a headlock, and randomly told he will punch your big nose off.......

id love to see a picture of you in person I bet youre a mega twaat


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mez said:


> Why don't you just try going out and acting normal.
> 
> It seems you treat every night out like some sort of mission with special ways to get women or sneaking ID cards through fences to pi55 bouncers off.
> 
> If I went out and saw you standing the with your hands on your hips, stopping anyone else getting to the bar, flashing notes around and winking "twice" at any bird that walked past then I'd probably find you a c0ck as well.


Spot on!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe L-Man its because you were doing Eton style no not gangnam style, Eton style because your an intellectual in the middle of the dancefloor flapping your cheque book in the air like you just dont care, sending out your love winks to random girls ?????


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Upload a picture of your face and we will tell you if we want to smack you haha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Jumper/sweater whatever the term is. Got complimented on it so I don't give a fvck!


like on inbetweeners?? "nice briefcase..... waanker" was it that kind of compliment, shiit man it looks like its bee knitted for you


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> like on inbetweeners?? "nice briefcase..... waanker" was it that kind of compliment, shiit man it looks like its bee knitted for you


I thought of the exact same thing when i read that aswell :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Me on the far right. Towering over my mates and repping the sweater.


what op really looks like with his "sweater"


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

whats with all the jumper hate? just because it isn't a pair of baggy jeans from republic and a g-star raw t-shirt lol


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Quite possibly the gayest thing I've ever read?

Get some balls and man up

Ps it's not jealousy or because they're birds eying you up, you just obviously are a c*unt


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr_Socko said:


> whats with all the jumper hate? just because it isn't a pair of baggy jeans from republic and a g-star raw t-shirt lol


It's a turtle neck-almost knitted cardigan which is thick as ****, it's like something your nan knits you when your a kid and says "here put this on so you don't catch a cold" then you spend for ever itching like a biitch from the wool.

I'm not one for baggy jeans or g star, all saints do a nice jumper range which is Mohair and light, with a nice cut around the neck.

And that guy with the buttons to the top, it's like his mum dressed him. No wonder he wasn't allowed in, it's like he's trying too hard to look cool to failed massively. It's a proper inbetweners moment. Guy in middle is Simon , l man is a cross between Neil and will, and the other kid is Jay.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah not denying button guy looks like his mum dressed him


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You lot are jealous cause the trio pulled more fanny that night than you could in a year


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Last week I got put in a headlock on the dance floor for no reason, and last night someone said he will "punch my big nose" because he thought I was laughing at him. That hurt me because I don't even think my nose is big. Spent about 23 minutes inspecting my nose in the mirror when I got home.
> 
> Can't a man enjoy a drink without the fear of being ambushed? What am I doing to provoke such attacks? I must have a punchable face.


My detailed reaction whilst reading this:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> You lot are jealous cause the trio pulled more fanny that night than you could in a year


Yeah, 'cause girls really dig kids getting dragged around the dancefloor in a headlock.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fvcking haters man. The lot of ya.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> It's a turtle neck-almost knitted cardigan which is thick as ****, it's like something your nan knits you when your a kid and says "here put this on so you don't catch a cold" then you spend for ever itching like a biitch from the wool.
> 
> I'm not one for baggy jeans or g star, all saints do a nice jumper range which is Mohair and light, with a nice cut around the neck.
> 
> And that guy with the buttons to the top, it's like his mum dressed him. No wonder he wasn't allowed in, it's like he's trying too hard to look cool to failed massively. It's a proper inbetweners moment. Guy in middle is Simon , l man is a cross between Neil and will, and the other kid is Jay.


Its not a turtle neck. Are you blind? Also it is light as light as fvck. I don't know how you can judge the thickness through a pic. Lol Allsaints is good for shirts but the jumpers all have front hoods and deep v-necks. I reckon you do wear G-Star and Henleys etc.

He's just a rascal He's just a rascal!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Fvcking haters man. The lot of ya.


half the forum hating on you and randomly getting attacked all the time dont you think this means you need to change your ways?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

kingdale said:


> half the forum hating on you and randomly getting attacked all the time dont you think this means you need to change your ways?


I haven't even done anything wrong though.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I haven't even done anything wrong though.


You've got a personality mate, everyone knows you're not allowed one of those!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

L Man is a bit of a wasteman but there's no need for the angry hate.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we must have a thousand Lmans on this forum


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just start jabbing 2g test 1g tren and snack on dbol when you get peckish, no one will trouble you after a couple of months


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what is this? I dont even


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

What do you look like, maybe its your face? :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You get started on a night out cos you have a big nose and more importantly you let someone get you in a headlock..and then did nothing about it....

A first class superman punch shoulda gone his way..


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what is this? I dont even


Have the words?


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Maybe a bit of strong man training? Shrug them head locks of? Haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Have the words?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Its not a turtle neck. Are you blind? Also it is light as light as fvck. I don't know how you can judge the thickness through a pic. Lol Allsaints is good for shirts but the jumpers all have front hoods and deep v-necks. I reckon you do wear G-Star and Henleys etc.
> 
> He's just a rascal He's just a rascal!


 hence the "turtle neck-almost" and you can gauge the thickness by the thickness of the cuffs!!

I have one g-star garment which is a plain black v neck with nothing on and only reason I had that is because a bird **** down my front and I just got a cheap 10quid plain top in town.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

we have reached a new low here. arguing about jumpers on the internet on a saturday night 

also, if birds are shitting on your jumpers you need to drink in classier establishments


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> we have reached a new low here. arguing about jumpers on the internet on a saturday night
> 
> also, if birds are shitting on your jumpers you need to drink in classier establishments


It was a fetish club should of seen the state of my black top.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> F*u*ck off :lol: I'm talking about people that had never met me


Please don't try and get round the swear filter in this manner.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has the OP been beaten to death ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

just punch the cvnt


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> Has the OP been beaten to death ?


No, he's stood at a bar like a scarecrow pretending to chew gum and paying for drinks by cheque.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mez said:


> No, he's stood at a bar like a scarecrow pretending to chew gum and paying for drinks by cheque.


Thank god for that, l was just about to delete his account !


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

the only thing that comes to mind is the Monty Python Big Nose sketch in Life of Brian!





Hope this helps!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

All these things that happen to you. Either you are a very unlucky person(highly doubtful) or maybe you bring it on yourself.

Ive never been in fights at nighclubs and how did you let yourself get into a headlock.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

montytom said:


> All these things that happen to you. Either you are a very unlucky person(highly doubtful) or maybe you bring it on yourself.
> 
> Ive never been in fights at nighclubs and how did you let yourself get into a headlock.


or he just makes it all up to get threads going like this. hmm


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> or he just makes it all up to get threads going like this. hmm


You sir are a cynical human being


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> or he just makes it all up to get threads going like this. hmm


Surely somebody wouldnt be that sad would they?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> You sir are a cynical human being


yes



montytom said:


> Surely somebody wouldnt be that sad would they?


maybe


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Please don't try and get round the swear filter in this manner.


Ok sorry pal!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> or he just makes it all up to get threads going like this. hmm


 :thumb:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hang about.... L man, didn't you randomly go to that house party on your own and get battered too?

My mates little brother is very similar to you. Skinny little smug gob ****e sarcastic **** and he gets in similar pickles.....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe the "house party" thread was a troll thread, alot like this one....and "snapped id" and "unfair bouncers" etc etc

But they give me something to read at work at night so what else you got?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Im suprised nobody has said this, its simple

Its because your an attention seeking [email protected]


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im suprised nobody has said this, its simple
> 
> Its because your an attention seeking [email protected]


 mg: s...s..say it ain't so????


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> or he just makes it all up to get threads going like this. hmm





montytom said:


> Surely somebody wouldnt be that sad would they?





faultline said:


> I believe the "house party" thread was a troll thread, alot like this one....and "snapped id" and "unfair bouncers" etc etc
> 
> But they give me something to read at work at night so what else you got?


Swear now I am not trolling in this thread. I have created one troll thread and that was nearly 2 years ago. Actually annoying trying to convince you lot.

15 pages of me getting rinsed and called out wtf. BTW - Back from a night out and I didn't get started on. New chapter in my life.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

House party thread wasnt 2 years ago, it was about 4-5 months ago, was funny though give u that.

As someone pointed out on the other thread, drivers licence are near on impossible to 'snap' as they are flexible, pics of snapped Id?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

faultline said:


> House party thread wasnt 2 years ago, it was about 4-5 months ago, was funny though give u that.
> 
> As someone pointed out on the other thread, drivers licence are near on impossible to 'snap' as they are flexible, pics of snapped Id?


Lol it was not 4-5 months ago. A year at least.

Are you joking? A licence could be snapped easily if you wanted to. No pics because the bouncer snapped it and binned it. I have a replaced one now though.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I read that thread on a nightshift in my current job, how could I forget that thread, and I've been here 6 months, so 4-5 months ago.

Serious question, do u really wonder why people call u a troll with the threads you post?

I believe your test journal though unlike some


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Swear now I am not trolling in this thread. Actually annoying trying to convince you lot.





The L Man said:


> LN pics because the bouncer snapped it and binned it. I have a replaced one now though.


This will sort out the troll argument once and for all.

Post a pic of your new license, it will have the start date on it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

faultline said:


> I read that thread on a nightshift in my current job, how could I forget that thread, and I've been here 6 months, so 4-5 months ago.
> 
> Serious question, do u really wonder why people call u a troll with the threads you post?
> 
> I believe your test journal though unlike some


Honestly mate I made that thread in my last job which was in a office about a year ago. I'm sure a mod could check deleted threads to confirm.

No I don't blame them but I know I'm not lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Honestly mate I made that thread in my last job which was in a office about a year ago. I'm sure a mod could check deleted threads to confirm.
> 
> No I don't blame them but I know I'm not lol.


 @Milky to confirm?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

faultline said:


> This will sort out the troll argument once and for all.
> 
> Post a pic of your new license, it will have the start date on it.


Good point. Here you go:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats, notroll


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

faultline said:


> Congrats, notroll


Just had a cracking bacon sandwich. Suns coming up so gonna hit the pillow now. Ready for some vivid dreams because of the ZMA I'm taking. Laters.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

faultline said:


> @Milky to confirm?


Which thread ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The one where he pretends to gatecrash a house party, has a protein shake in the toilet, throws up, gets chased out etc


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Did you blag some story about a house party and some girl? Pictures and everything and the whole thing was made up


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Honestly mate I made that thread in my last job which was in a office about a year ago. I'm sure a mod could check deleted threads to confirm.
> 
> No I don't blame them but I know I'm not lol.


I've only been a member 8 months and I read that thread ?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mez said:


> I've only been a member 8 months and I read that thread ?


Caught out again l man you lying bastad


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Caught out again l man you lying bastad


Because I can't remember the exact date I made a thread? Milky can back me up here.

You stupid cvnt.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Because I can't remember the exact date I made a thread? Milky can back me up here.
> 
> You stupid cvnt.


OOOOOOOOOO someones rattled your cage


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Because I can't remember the exact date I made a thread? Milky can back me up here.
> 
> You stupid cvnt.


bit of aggression there. are you taking steroids?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> bit of aggression there. are you taking steroids?


No I'm talking fish oil tabs, zma, mult vit and l-arginine mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If it was the one with the heading for those who threw me out of the party last night is was in Sept last yr..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> No I'm talking fish oil tabs, zma, mult vit and l-arginine mate.


try some beta sausagine before and after your workouts


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> If it was the one with the heading for those who threw me out of the party last night is was in Sept last yr..


stick it back up, "for one night only"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

saxondale said:


> stick it back up, "for one night only"


Nope, he deleted it if he wants he can re open it or ask me too.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Go on Lman let Milky put thread back up for all the new members


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

come on L-man


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> come on L-man


kinky but I'd pay to see it


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I want to see this infamous thread you lot are on about


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Poke said:


> I want to see this infamous thread you lot are on about


T'was the funniest thread ever! With pics and everything.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Am the opposite, I can't get in any were in town because I look like a "trouble causer", the only bars I can get into in liverpool are the ones were the doorman train at my gym and recognise me


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nope, he deleted it if he wants he can re open it or ask me too.





guvnor82 said:


> Go on Lman let Milky put thread back up for all the new members


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> kinky but I'd pay to see it


it`s probably the title of his next thread


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


is that an advert for the sybian?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Am the opposite, I can't get in any were in town because I look like a "trouble causer", the only bars I can get into in liverpool are the ones were the doorman train at my gym and recognise me


Try wearing a bow tie with an eye patch


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im suprised nobody has said this, its simple
> 
> Its because your an attention seeking [email protected]


Read through, I said this!!!!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I vote for thread back up, although holy **** that it was September last year, time flies!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good point. Here you go:


Oh yeah there's no chance that could be anyone else's License I mean look at all the info on there!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Oh yeah there's no chance that could be anyone else's License I mean look at all the info on there!


You again.

Yeah because I'm going to share my name, address and driving licence number on here for everyone to see.

Plus it would be one hell of a task to find a licence with that exact start date.

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer are you?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You again.
> 
> Yeah because I'm going to share my name, address and driving licence number on here for everyone to see.
> 
> ...


Ok the contrary, I am

As you are a troll, and you would only troll to fit your stories, which is what you are doing, thing called the Internet, you could find it v easy


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Ok the contrary, I am
> 
> As you are a troll, and you would only troll to fit your stories, which is what you are doing, thing called the Internet, you could find it v easy


Lmao you fvckin' idiot. I have the licence on me now. Want another pic?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lmao you fvckin' idiot. I have the licence on me now. Want another pic?


Ooooo anger issues

Yeah take one with a bit of paper next to it with the l man written on it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Ooooo anger issues
> 
> Yeah take one with a bit of paper next to it with the l man written on it


Still irrelevant, could be anybodies licence starting around that time!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Still irrelevant, could be anybodies licence starting around that time!


Yeah This is true!!

but as this guy is renown for lying at least it would prove that he actually took the photo and its not off the net lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Still irrelevant, could be anybodies licence starting around that time!


So I'm going to carry someone elses driving licence around with me just to troll? Hahaha! I'm in work on a break atm. I will snap a pic with the paper if you want.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

isn't this the same guy that did the fake test e journal


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> So I'm going to carry someone elses driving licence around with me just to troll? Hahaha! I'm in work on a break atm. I will snap a pic with the paper if you want.


Why would you need that? Google images, your dweeb mate with his buttons over his face looks about 16, good time for his first licence, a picture can't prove anything. I thought you were a student? There'll be hundreds of kids with recent licences knocking about.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Yeah This is true!!
> 
> but as this guy is renown for lying at least it would prove that he actually took the photo and its not off the net lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> isn't this the same guy that did the fake test e journal


Apparently it was all fake yeah.



Kimball said:


> Why would you need that? Google images, your dweeb mate with his buttons over his face looks about 16, good time for his first licence, a picture can't prove anything. I thought you were a student? There'll be hundreds of kids with recent licences knocking about.


Well I guess there's no way of proving it then if what I'm providing isn't enough. I don't want to show my personal details cause I'll end up with you and sckeane at my door or something.

No I'm not a student.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ck me this threads still going on


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

So you did take the photo ! Good!

But license means nothing lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

sckeane said:


> So you did take the photo ! Good!
> 
> But license means nothing lol


So you still think that's not my licence :lol: :lol: ??? I'm not taking anymore pics. Soon you'll be asking for nudes.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


>


Interesting your 22 yes?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Interesting your 22 yes?


Correct.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Unusual you didn't apply for your first licence until September last year then.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Unusual you didn't apply for your first licence until September last year then.


What? :S

I passed my test when I was 19. My licence got snapped by a bouncer in February. I got it replaced in March.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't see the problem with posting face pictures on forums, personally I can't believe this thread has gone on for 20 pages already. Lol.

As your 22 maybe as you age and mature people will leave you alone, especially if you pack on some muscle on that skinny frame of yours. :stuart:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What? :S
> 
> I passed my test when I was 19. My licence got snapped by a bouncer in February. I got it replaced in March.


Well the 10 year validity of your licence started in September 2012, which is why it expires sept 2022, almost like its not your licence really.

You claiming to have it since 19 pretty much proves its not yours doesn't it thanks.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Well the 10 year validity of your licence started in September 2012, which is why it expires sept 2022, almost like its not your licence really.
> 
> You claiming to have it since 19 pretty much proves its not yours doesn't it thanks.


I have no idea what you're talking about? I have lost two licences since passing - once when I lost my wallet and the second time in February when the bouncer snapped it after my friend tried using it as ID.

I sent for a replacement in March and that's what they sent me.










^^

First name begins with L (hence L Man) which is on the licence. Birthdate 1991. Which is the age 22.

It would have to be one coincidence and effort to track down a licence with that information just for the purpose of "trolling". I will send you a certificate and a paper version of the licence if you want mate. Fvckin hell!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about? I have lost two licences since passing - once when I lost my wallet and the second time in February when the bouncer snapped it after my friend tried using it as ID.
> 
> I sent for a replacement in March and that's what they sent me.
> 
> ...


I have no interest in at at all, just don't believe you. Your dates don't add up.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I have no interest in at at all, just don't believe you. Your dates don't add up.


What fvck are do you mean by the dates don't add up!???

It was replaced in March after it got snapped.

Date on the licence is in MARCH which according to the bit at the back is the DATE OF ISSUE.










Are you winding me up?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What fvck are do you mean by the dates don't add up!???
> 
> It was replaced in March after it got snapped.
> 
> ...


Your licence was issued in September last year for 10 years? Why? Any replacements during your first 10 years will have the original dates on until your 10 year photo runs out, so why would you have had a new photo between being 19 and 21.

The reason you appear to have been caught out, again, is that you don't think your lies through very well.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Your licence was issued in September last year for 10 years? Why? Any replacements during your first 10 years will have the original dates on until your 10 year photo runs out, so why would you have had a new photo between being 19 and 21.
> 
> The reason you appear to have been caught out, again, is that you don't think your lies through very well.


It's to do with the photo being different? That's why then. When I replaced it after I lost if the first time I changed the photo too (I was about 14/15 in the original picture and therefore wanted to update it). When I replaced it again after it was snapped I kept the photo from the second time.

Does that make sense to you? Why does a snapped ID sound to unbelievable to you? Tiresome.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

have you ever thought of therapy? Is your name Liam


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> have you ever thought of therapy? Is your name Liam


I think I need it after dealing with kimball etc.

No my name is not Liam.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> I think I need it after dealing with kimball etc.
> 
> No my name is not Liam.


try some tiling Liam. do the bathroom for instance and get some scented candles.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

@The L Man

Maybe this is the pic you need


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> try some tiling Liam. do the bathroom for instance and get some scented candles.


Probably some subliminal message in that but I can't be bothered to decode it.

I'll start tiling next week.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

*LMAN*

You still at these cappers? You cant keep posting these types of threads for the rest of your life in a rutt of over thinking, analytical self obsession.

At some point you need to cross a boundry where you start to live your life differently, a stronger head and drive.

Previously I lived my life being massively self critical, over analysing everything I did, worrying myself sick about how I portrayed myself in life to others.

Worry, regret, anxiety. I thought everyone was constantly monitoring what I was doing, I felt like a second class citizen and everyone was above me. I would come home in the evenings from work, or from a night out, and sit festering and worrying about things that in reality only I was noticing about myself, no one else noticed or cared.

You may notice a lack of these types of 'beta' posts and threads from me over the last month or so, that's because my anxiety, irrational behaviour - racing mind constantly thinking and worrying about non-issues have all gone. I feel stable now and calm and in control of myself, I don't have this anxious state of mind and couldn't care less what people think of me or what I'm doing, I can walk about day to day with my head held high and feel empowered, and equal to everyone else.

I dont need to come online anymore and ramble on with my thoughts and look for support/guidance/help/slating/being taken the **** of, fhck them, although it did at the time give me a sense of security and stability discussing these things with others online to try and combat them.

Dont get me wrong though we both have our differences, I was genuinely posting in regards to issues and troubles I was facing that I needed to get over to move on with my life (relationships, basics on opposite sex interaction). where as your threads and posts seem connected more with trivial stuff, getting driving licences snapped up, rejected from clubs etc

My threads were not created directly with the intention of receiving attention, but your posts and threads do come across as this*, due to the evasive answering and replies to prolong the communication and attention of the thread? *

*
*

If I can do it, you can mate, get away from all of this nonsense, get a steady head on. I never thought six months ago I would be just about over all the issues that were such a huge unwanted part of my life.

This is all thanks to testosterone, oh and having sex...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> *LMAN*
> 
> You still at these cappers? You cant keep posting these types of threads for the rest of your life in a rutt of over thinking, analytical self obsession.
> 
> ...


Not really sure what to take from that tbh.

I don't even make threads that often. But when I do people like kimball start crying. This thread was an innocent one.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It's to do with the photo being different? That's why then. When I replaced it after I lost if the first time I changed the photo too (I was about 14/15 in the original picture and therefore wanted to update it). When I replaced it again after it was snapped I kept the photo from the second time.
> 
> Does that make sense to you? Why does a snapped ID sound to unbelievable to you? Tiresome.


They wouldn't have accepted a picture of you at 14/15 for a driving licence, nice try though. And you paid £20 to change your picture for no reason other than vanity of course now I believe you.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Probably some subliminal message in that but I can't be bothered to decode it.
> 
> I'll start tiling next week.


nothing subliminal, just sound advice


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Testosterone and sex, although you've already got the latter covered with your 5 point plan.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Not really sure what to take from that tbh.
> 
> I don't even make threads that often. But when I do people like kimball start crying. This thread was an innocent one.


This reply of yours shows, its just blatant open ended replying that has no purpose? Well the purpose is to keep the thread going with people interacting with you, whether it on a positive or negative level. This can go on for weeks and weeks, the same evasive replying over and over, Self analytical rutt that you are on, me me, poor me.

Take the bull by the horns and plan some changes in your life, you are 22 ? mature up, start looking at other avenues in life to keep you busy, maybe some sort of path that can find you a babe to hang out with? Feel good.

Im half way there myself.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> try some tiling Liam. do the bathroom for instance and get some scented candles.


His name is Langoustine Lobster Pott, i have a mate in the DVLA who checked him out. That is a valid licence as well. Checks out.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

laurie g said:


> His name is Langoustine Lobster Pott, i have a mate in the DVLA who checked him out. That is a valid licence as well. Checks out.


that is a sexy name. no wonder he gets started on a lot


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

@LMan is your photo colour or black and white?

I didn't think the cards were snappable but then again I#m not willing to test it out on mine! lman can I borrow yours to try it? :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lxm said:


> This reply of yours shows, its just blatant open ended replying that has no purpose? Well the purpose is to keep the thread going with people interacting with you, whether it on a positive or negative level. This can go on for weeks and weeks, the same evasive replying over and over, Self analytical rutt that you are on, me me, poor me.
> 
> Take the bull by the horns and plan some changes in your life, you are 22 ? mature up, start looking at other avenues in life to keep you busy, maybe some sort of path that can find you a babe to hang out with? Feel good.
> 
> Im half way there myself.


did the Scientologists get to you at the weekend? Fall for the ol' stress test


----------



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

@The L Man, open the house party thread!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> @LMan is your photo colour or black and white?
> 
> I didn't think the cards were snappable but then again I#m not willing to test it out on mine! lman can I borrow yours to try it? :laugh:


I can confirm youd have to be there for a little while before the licence snaps in half


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> They wouldn't have accepted a picture of you at 14/15 for a driving licence, nice try though. And you paid £20 to change your picture for no reason other than vanity of course now I believe you.


yes they would. Maybe 16 then. But it was a picture where I looked a whole lot younger hence why I wanted to change it.

Now fvck off.



lxm said:


> This reply of yours shows, its just blatant open ended replying that has no purpose? Well the purpose is to keep the thread going with people interacting with you, whether it on a positive or negative level. This can go on for weeks and weeks, the same evasive replying over and over, Self analytical rutt that you are on, me me, poor me.
> 
> Take the bull by the horns and plan some changes in your life, you are 22 ? mature up, start looking at other avenues in life to keep you busy, maybe some sort of path that can find you a babe to hang out with? Feel good.
> 
> Im half way there myself.


I am replying to reposes like everyone else does when they make a thread. Only difference is mine seems to be constant negativity from a certain group of users. The majority are fine though.

I can't tell if you're being genuine in your post and I'm still not sure what point you're making. This thread was just me sharing an experience of me getting started on a lot lately on nights out. No idea what it's turned into. Like I said earlier - if someone like Milky made this thread then the response would be different.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can confirm youd have to be there for a little while before the licence snaps in half


WTF that ain't yours the barcode at the back doesn't match up and the shade of pink is too light! @Kimball please analyse his license bro.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

tbf I think if anyone started another thread like this they would get a similar response. :stupid:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> did the Scientologists get to you at the weekend? Fall for the ol' stress test


No idea what your talking about... gobble.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> WTF that ain't yours the barcode at the back doesn't match up and the shade of pink is too light! @Kimball please analyse his license bro.


Fully legit expired license, like mine will be in 2 months. Unlike you taking pictures of your friends licences.

No way will I ever believe you paid extra to have a picture changed so it was up to date. You even get your mum to knit your clothes, when you go out with your buttocks tensed, to save money.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lxm said:


> No idea what your talking about... gobble.


if you took that penis out your mouth you might be able to concentrate better


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Fully legit expired license, like mine will be in 2 months. Unlike you taking pictures of your friends licences.
> 
> No way will I ever believe you paid extra to have a picture changed so it was up to date. You even get your mum to knit your clothes, when you go out with your buttocks tensed, to save money.


Yeah so lucky I found a friend born in the same year, with the same first letter for his name and the exact date when I got it replaced to match up with when mine got snapped. Took a while but I managed to track someone down eventually to aid my thread.

I can understand how unbelievable it is to get a new photo too. I mean, if I was getting a new licence, why would I take that opportunity to update the photo too? Completely unbelievable I know.

Cliffs:

You're a fvcking idiot.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Yeah so lucky I found a friend born in the same year, with the same first letter for his name and the exact date when I got it replaced to match up with when mine got snapped. Took a while but I managed to track someone down eventually to aid my thread.
> 
> I can understand how unbelievable it is to get a new photo too. I mean, if I was getting a new licence, why would I take that opportunity to update the photo too? Completely unbelievable I know.
> 
> ...


that is a remarkable coincidence. I would never have believed it if you hadnt said


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Handbags are swinging today


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> that is a remarkable coincidence. I would never have believed it if you hadnt said


Do you think its fake? :wacko:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L Man has had more backfires and an unserviced skoda


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Do you think its fake? :wacko:


where did I say that? stop being paranoid


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> where did I say that? stop being paranoid


Lol you didn't. I just wanted your opinion.

Also @Kimball look at the time when I posted the licence pic. 6:00am on a Sunday minutes after someone on here requested it. It was a mad rush but I contacted everyone I knew in the hope that they had a licence with a start date of March 2013. I found someone in time and got them to get out of bed and send me a pic all within minutes. :lol:

Logic not even once.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> where did I say that? stop being paranoid


Exactly what I have explained in my post to The L man....



The L Man said:


> Lol you didn't. I just wanted your opinion.
> 
> Also @Kimball look at the time when I posted the licence pic. 6:00am on a Sunday minutes after someone on here requested it. It was a mad rush but I contacted everyone I knew in the hope that they had a licence with a start date of March 2013. I found someone in time and got them to get out of bed and send me a pic all within minutes. :lol:
> 
> Logic not even once.


I dont even........

(....know why this is being dragged out)

Enjoy your day on this thread


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> They wouldn't have accepted a picture of you at 14/15 for a driving licence, nice try though. And you paid £20 to change your picture for no reason other than vanity of course now I believe you.


Does that stand with provisionals aswell? I have a picture on my provisional from when I was 14 and I am 25 now lol.Not argueing just asking


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> Exactly what I have explained in my post to The L man....


I don't like being falsely accused of things lxm.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Does that stand with provisionals aswell? I have a picture on my provisional from when I was 14 and I am 25 now lol.Not argueing just asking


Yeah I applied for my provisional with a 15/16 photo and they carried that onto my full licence once I passed. I'm sure Mr DVLA here will be able to contradict your point though!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

In fairness L Man, you could have forged that drivers license. I saw a video about fraud on here the other day and your mono brow and druggy pupils have the 'I love fraudulent behaviour' look about them

On a side note... I think L man and lxm would make a good couple


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I don't like being falsely accused of things lxm.


You posted a picture of your driving licence, People can either believe that its yours or not, either way who cares ? let them think what they want, its not worth getting yourself worked up over it.

Remember that you put effort and time in to creating a thread about a fantasy event that never even happened, so its expected for some not to trust you


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I applied for my provisional with a 15/16 photo and they carried that onto my full licence once I passed. I'm sure Mr DVLA here will be able to contradict your point though!


I would like to point out to @Kimball I am not argueing just wanted to know if I had got past the system as this will make me feel good haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> In fairness L Man, you could have forged that drivers license. I saw a video about fraud on here the other day and your mono brow and druggy pupils have the 'I love fraudulent behaviour' look about them
> 
> On a side note... I think L man and lxm would make a good couple


Damn you got me.



lxm said:


> You posted a picture of your driving licence, People can either believe that its yours or not, either way who cares ? let them think what they want, its not worth getting yourself worked up over it.
> 
> Remember that you put effort and time in to creating a thread about a fantasy event that never even happened, so its expected for some not to trust you


Yeah good point really.

I admitted it was made up - it was in my old job which had too many days of little work. Passed the time though but it clearly upset a few people. That's hand on heart the only "trolling" I have done on this forum.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Does that stand with provisionals aswell? I have a picture on my provisional from when I was 14 and I am 25 now lol.Not argueing just asking


How did you get a provisional at 14 but if that is the case, you haven't felt the need to voluntarily get it up to date and pay £20 which is really my point.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> How did you get a provisional at 14 but if that is the case, you haven't felt the need to voluntarily get it up to date and pay £20 which is really my point.


No the pic is from 14 I got it at 16 lol. And no I ain't paying no £20 to change my picture on it. They want me to change it they do it for free I like my picture lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol you didn't. I just wanted your opinion.
> 
> Also @Kimball look at the time when I posted the licence pic. 6:00am on a Sunday minutes after someone on here requested it. It was a mad rush but I contacted everyone I knew in the hope that they had a licence with a start date of March 2013. I found someone in time and got them to get out of bed and send me a pic all within minutes. :lol:
> 
> Logic not even once.


Do you want me to post a picture dated 6th jan 1812? Proves nothing. Except how sad you were posting to your hard luck story thread at 6am even if that was true

Have you heard about the boy who cried wolf? People don't believe you, however much evidence you manufacture as you're a confirmed liar, and posting attention seeking threads like you do constantly just reinforces they. Carry on though, gives me a laugh when I'm bored

I also love the fact you swear and tough it out with people on here, yet in real life you are one of the inbetweeners who gets in headlocks to little girls


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

lxm said:


> Exactly what I have explained in my post to The L man....
> 
> I dont even........
> 
> ...


We just don't want it to end prematurely.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Do you want me to post a picture dated 6th jan 1812? Proves nothing. Except how sad you were posting to your hard luck story thread at 6am even if that was true
> 
> Have you heard about the boy who cried wolf? People don't believe you, however much evidence you manufacture as you're a confirmed liar, and posting attention seeking threads like you do constantly just reinforces they. Carry on though, gives me a laugh when I'm bored
> 
> I also love the fact you swear and tough it out with people on here, yet in real life you are one of the inbetweeners who gets in headlocks to little girls


You got proved wrong with the licence so your point about 1812 makes no sense.

Lets just leave it now kimball, you cheeky little devil.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You got proved wrong with the licence so your point about 1812 makes no sense.
> 
> Lets just leave it now kimball, you cheeky little devil.


I got proved wrong no you did, it's not yours.

Make up another story this thread is boring.

Use one of your bb.com troll threads, I've not read them.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I got proved wrong no you did, it's not yours.
> 
> Make up another story this thread is boring.
> 
> Use one of your bb.com troll threads, I've not read them.


You are probably the thickest member on here.

So you really think I found a friend born in the same year, with the same first letter for his name and the exact date when I got it replaced to match up with when mine got snapped. Called him up at 6am and posted it here just minutes after it was requested?

I'm closing this thread now. Your stupidity is making me tired. I need a nap.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

please provide with more amusment and cast amusing insults at one another, ps L man, Kimball just PM'd me and said you were an ostritch head!! how do you respond?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You are probably the thickest member on here.
> 
> So you really think I found a friend born in the same year, with the same first letter for his name and the exact date when I got it replaced to match up with when mine got snapped. Called him up at 6am and posted it here just minutes after it was requested?
> 
> *I'm closing this thread now*. Your stupidity is making me tired. I need a nap.


But I'll just leave it open a bit longer to see if anybody else responds! :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

laurie g said:


> please provide with more amusment and cast amusing insults at one another, ps L man, Kimball just PM'd me and said you were an ostritch head!! how do you respond?












How the fvck do I lock a thread?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> But I'll just leave it open a bit longer to see if anybody else responds! :lol:


I have no idea how to lock it. Thought I could do it myself lol?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I have no idea how to lock it. Thought I could do it myself lol?


Lol no only a mod can do that


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kimball why dont you let lman tug along to one of ur parties seems like you both have unfinished business


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Kimball why dont you let lman *tug* along to one of ur parties seems like you both have unfinished business


will put the other guests off


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

laurie g said:


> please provide with more amusment and cast amusing insults at one another, ps L man, Kimball just PM'd me and said you were an ostritch head!! how do you respond?


I sent that confidentially that's because I'm so stupid


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Kimball why dont you let lman tug along to one of ur parties seems like you both have unfinished business


I think one of the fetish dungeon parties would be best, a la gymgym, fancy it L man? Quick headlock, tie him to the cross of st David and let the fetishists have a couple of hours. I think he enjoy, and he'd need to keep his buttocks REALLY clenched.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Kimball why dont you let lman tug along to one of ur parties seems like you both have unfinished business


Maybe he could join us when I visit London for our epic bar crawl?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> will put the other guests off


Not in the dungeons, sub boys normally get a lot of attention.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I think one of the fetish dungeon parties would be best, a la gymgym, fancy it L man? Quick headlock, tie him to the cross of st David and let the fetishists have a couple of hours. I think he enjoy, and he'd need to keep his buttocks REALLY clenched.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


>


Ok, ashcrappers right you would put the other guests off, so the offers withdrawn. Although as a positive your nose isn't actually that big.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

This is my drivers license


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Magnum26 said:


> This is my drivers license
> 
> View attachment 116932


You can clearly see from that picture that someone has tried and failed to snap the license. Case closed?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> You can clearly see from that picture that someone has tried and failed to snap the license. Case closed?


It's only paper I keep it folded in my wallet.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is still going?

You bunch of no life losers


----------

